# Uber eats does nothing for bicycle accounts driving cars



## limpsonbikes

Hello everyone,

I am new here and because as we all know uber eats support not only sucks but i feel like they have robotic answers to everything.

So i started uber eats a couple of months ago and i have noticed that sometimes i dont get delivery requests even though i have been staying outside of McDonald's for a couple of hours but other drivers get 3 delivery requests before me while i am still waiting to get one.

I managed to figure out the problem and thats because the drivers who get before me have bicycle accounts. So bicycle accounts take order before car drivers because they are slower i guess.

I contacted uber eats support and their answer was that they will see what they can do and 5 weeks passed and nothing is done. 

It is unfair for drivers like me that follow the rules and regulations to get less trips because of idiot people like these.

Does anyone know what I can do to get rid of these drivers please?


----------



## Cvillegordo

Hmm. With or without violence?


----------



## limpsonbikes

Cvillegordo said:


> Hmm. With or without violence?


Its that bad huh? It just seems so weird that uber eats doesn't do something about it. 
I really have no problem that I am paying insurance and they don't ( they risk getting a 500£ fine and 7 points on theit liscence ) but what bothers me is that I wait for an order to come and they get 2 orders because they have priority as bicycles as they do way less trips than us.

To be honest I was thinking of calling the traffic officers and pass out tickets and points to them.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

limpsonbikes said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new here and because as we all know uber eats support not only sucks but i feel like they have robotic answers to everything.
> 
> So i started uber eats a couple of months ago and i have noticed that sometimes i dont get delivery requests even though i have been staying outside of McDonald's for a couple of hours but other drivers get 3 delivery requests before me while i am still waiting to get one.
> 
> I managed to figure out the problem and thats because the drivers who get before me have bicycle accounts. So bicycle accounts take order before car drivers because they are slower i guess.
> 
> I contacted uber eats support and their answer was that they will see what they can do and 5 weeks passed and nothing is done.
> 
> It is unfair for drivers like me that follow the rules and regulations to get less trips because of idiot people like these.
> 
> Does anyone know what I can do to get rid of these drivers please?


At bar closing time the real ambitious ants get as close to the bar as possible to increase their chances of getting requested. Meanwhile the guy driving past a block ot two over (or who is parked a block or two over) gets the ping. If you looked at this as a traditional shooting target, the McDonald's is the bullseye, but you need to stage a ring to two away from the bullseye. You want to be between the nearest cell phone tower and the target.


----------

